# 2018 Rogue Sv run radio with engine off



## Killianz26 (May 7, 2018)

Hi we have a 2018 Nissan rogue sv with push button start. We were at the drive inns and wanted to turn the radio on without the engine etc. Tried everything I could, best case scenario was engine off accessories/ac off and the radio was on but would turn off after about 10 minutes. Is it possible to run just the radio in a Nissan rogue? If so what's the trick. Thanks for any information m


----------

